# More on our Woodstock trip



## Backwoods Savage (Oct 13, 2011)

Because some other threads are getting a bit long I decided to start a new one and post some pictures we took.

Here's Tony, his son TJ and Tom checking moisture of some of our wood. This particular piece was cut and split in December 2002. I believe Tony got somewhere around 15%. He can tell you about the splitting but I'll just say, it made him sweat a bit. Petrified wood!







Here's a look at the firebox door on the Progress. I like the new style latch. You can see the tool one can use hanging on the back of the stove.





Slow1 came up with the idea that perhaps one can use the rear of the stove for cooking rather than sitting pots and pans on the soapstone so we did some checking and found about a 25 degree lower temperature here than on the middle of the soapstone so it should work okay. Of course if one wants a top exhaust, that idea would not work. Btw, for anyone who wants a top exhaust, that is how the stove will be shipped. If anyone wants to change, there are only 2 bolts holding it so it will be easy to change. 





Here is the top lid of the Progress. It is 1 1/4" thick and is heavy. You do not need to remove it but if you want to, it simply lifts right off, but don't drop that thing, especially on your toes!





Here is the top lid up so you can see the cat. The cat is simple to remove with a hand on each end it simply pulls out.





And there is the cat removed. 





A side view of the cat and bypass.


----------



## fire_man (Oct 13, 2011)

I don't even need to see the pictures to remember that cement-based Dennis wood. Sweating while splitting it is an understatement to say the least. As I have mentioned in some other threads, there is an analysis underway to unravel the mystery, with help by sir Battenkiller.


----------



## Backwoods Savage (Oct 13, 2011)

Pen, what I did was set up an album that was just the Woodstock stuff when I uploaded the pictures but for some odd reason it would not copy into the post. When I moved the pictures to the regular album, then it worked. Who knows why? This is the first time I've run into that problem. 

More coming.


In the pictures that Pen posted, I think you all know who most of the folks there were but I don't think Gooserider had been identified. Hearth.com hat and checkered shirt. He was in fairly good spirits that day but he still has a long way to go. At least it is positive that he made the trip and I think he enjoyed the time he was there. 

Then there is a picture of the oven in that big rock, followed by pictures of the Fireview exterior and interior. 

The sign; we saw this in Ohio and my wife snapped the picture from the car as it was raining at the time.


----------



## Todd (Oct 13, 2011)

Wow, that's a long cat! Did anyone ever say what the overfire temp is?


----------



## Backwoods Savage (Oct 13, 2011)

Here's the firebox for the big rock.





This Fireview was sitting behind the big rock. Sort of looks small there.





The ornery one.





Lorin explaining the Progress to ciccio and his wife with the ornery one checking it out too.





Gamma, Mr. Gamma and Ray at the motel. 





Lorin in the showroom.





This should put the rock into perspective. The Fireview sits behind it. 






My apologies for some blurry pictures.


----------



## Backwoods Savage (Oct 13, 2011)

This is Tom Morrissey's lovely lady handing out t-shirts or hats. Notice that Ray is signing up for the drawing; that is how one got the shirt or hat. 





Some have read posts by NH_stovebuilder (I hope I got that right). This is Vaughn and his family. 





We liked the printing on the inside of the door. One couldn't help but notice that the print was half right side up and half upside down. A true sign that the door can be switched. 





Here's Sappy and his lovely wife. Sappy took some valuable time off from his store so he could make a quick stop at Woodstock.





What a fire!





Zap couldn't make it to the party but we got his picture with him on his Rhino.





We didn't see much for fall colors on our trip but here is one more from Michigan. This was taken near Brimley.





And Michigan's own Big Mack; The Mackinaw Bridge


----------



## Backwoods Savage (Oct 13, 2011)

I'm not sure how to put the youtube video in here but here is a link to one. This is the spot where Tom and I had been talking and some folks walked up behind us. I prompted Tom to go adjust the draft. Watch what happens to the fire.

http://www.youtube.com/user/58Logger


----------



## Backwoods Savage (Oct 13, 2011)

Todd said:
			
		

> Wow, that's a long cat! Did anyone ever say what the overfire temp is?



Dang it Todd. That was on my list of questions and I forgot to ask.


----------



## Todd (Oct 13, 2011)

Nice pics Dennis. Did they have any older stoves in their showroom? It would be kind a neat to see all the different models and compare.


----------



## Backwoods Savage (Oct 13, 2011)

Todd, they always have some older stoves there. I'll have to look to see if I have any pictures of some.


----------



## Backwoods Savage (Oct 13, 2011)

Here are a couple Todd.


----------



## fire_man (Oct 14, 2011)

Dennis

Your pictures are definitely not working. You are keeping us in suspense.


----------



## Backwoods Savage (Oct 14, 2011)

Wow. I previewed them and they worked. Photobucket has a definite problem. I'll try again to see if I can fix it but it appears it will only post from one album and if so, I have to move all pictures into the home album. Dang, it used to work just fine. Maybe time to change from Photobucket.

I'll try again tomorrow to see if it will work. If not, I have to do some changing but no time tonight.


----------



## webbie (Oct 14, 2011)

We've run into that photobucket problem before - it has to do with you using spaces in the names of your folders and albums. If you use woodstock-trip instead of woodstock trip, it should work.


----------



## begreen (Oct 14, 2011)

Good pics Dennis. I was surprised to see the big rock's firebox was firebrick lined. Is this correct?

PS: The Mackinaw Bridge shot was gorgeous for the foliage. We just don't get that color out here.


----------



## PapaDave (Oct 14, 2011)

Dennis, how'd you end up way north in Brimley?
Quite a little drive, eh? Great pics.


----------



## firefighterjake (Oct 14, 2011)

I do like the look of those new Woodstock stoves . . . both The Rock and the PH . . . definitely more of my style when it comes to looks.


----------



## Backwoods Savage (Oct 14, 2011)

BeGreen said:
			
		

> Good pics Dennis. I was surprised to see the big rock's firebox was firebrick lined. Is this correct?
> 
> PS: The Mackinaw Bridge shot was gorgeous for the foliage. We just don't get that color out here.



Thanks BG. Yes, there are firebricks in the stove and extremely easy to change them when needed. 

We lost a ton of leaves last night.


----------



## Backwoods Savage (Oct 14, 2011)

PapaDave said:
			
		

> Dennis, how'd you end up way north in Brimley?
> Quite a little drive, eh? Great pics.



It never seems to be too far to go to the UP.


----------



## Backwoods Savage (Oct 14, 2011)

Webmaster said:
			
		

> We've run into that photobucket problem before - it has to do with you using spaces in the names of your folders and albums. If you use woodstock-trip instead of woodstock trip, it should work.



That might be the problem but it seems odd that some of the pictures I've tried to post have been posted before on this forum. It also seems rather odd that when I moved the pictures to the home folder, they worked without any change in picture names. Strange....


----------



## Backwoods Savage (Oct 14, 2011)

The web site puts in a   or something like that for spaces. However, that still does not work. Sorry Todd.


----------



## BrotherBart (Oct 14, 2011)

It isn't the picture names. You have a space in that directory name "Woodstock trip".


----------



## Backwoods Savage (Oct 14, 2011)

And that space has been there since the pictures were uploaded and have worked just fine for a year now. Besides, photobucket fills in any spaces so it should still work. I'll have to redo some things and hope for the best.

Well, that did the trick. Now for the rest of the album.... Still weird that it has always worked before.


----------



## Backwoods Savage (Oct 14, 2011)

I was asked about the picture of Goose so here he is in checkered shirt, beard and hearth.com hat.


----------



## pen (Oct 14, 2011)

BeGreen said:
			
		

> Good pics Dennis. I was surprised to see the big rock's firebox was firebrick lined. Is this correct?



Lined with soapstone.

pen


----------



## Todd (Oct 15, 2011)

I like those old stoves, pretty cool lookin, thanks Dennis.


----------



## RandyG (Oct 31, 2011)

Dennis, just curious if you could post a pic of your setup, would like to see it, thanks....


----------



## ISeeDeadBTUs (Oct 31, 2011)

Hey look, I know NOTHING about wood stoves, having last used one 30 years ago. So . . . a few questions . . .

that big unit . . . how many BTU/hr, how much does it weigh per footprint [], and, dare I ask . . . how much does it cost?? :red: 

All great pictures, thanks Dennis!

BTW . . . who was that Dude leerin up at Gamma??


----------



## GAMMA RAY (Oct 31, 2011)

ISeeDeadBTUs said:
			
		

> BTW . . . who was that Dude leerin up at Gamma??



That dude was Firefighter Jake's friend....
He looks like he is thinkin....WTF?
  :lol:  :lol:  :ahhh:


----------



## Backwoods Savage (Oct 31, 2011)

Here is one I took just a short time ago and got part of the stove in there. The other one is from the install. 












That new Woodstock stove is indeed a big rock. For some reason though the numbers aren't coming to me right now except the price. Introductory price is $2395 and it seems the weight is a bit over 700 lbs. btu up to 80,000.


----------



## firefighterjake (Nov 3, 2011)

GAMMA RAY said:
			
		

> ISeeDeadBTUs said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



My friend Aaron . . . who was most interested in the free beer vs. seeing the new woodstove . . . I suspect what he was really doing was not leering, but thinking, "I wonder if and when they will cut me off from the beer?"


----------



## raybonz (Nov 3, 2011)

Great pics and a great time Dennis!

Ray


----------

